# Nikon guys griping about no RT flash, buyig Phottix. Mitros Plus



## ScottyP (Jul 20, 2014)

I found this Nikon Rumors thread kind of interesting to snoop on.

http://forum.nikonrumors.com/discussion/2942/phottix-mitrosmitros-my-experience


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 20, 2014)

The idea of Nikon RT flashes came up in the thread on the rumour of a new Canon flash; I have little doubt Nikon has examined a 600 thoroughly and probably has investigated the radio protocol too. Maybe one day after Yongnuo knocks off Nikon's notional radio protocol, a common standard will emerge... :

Jim


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 20, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> I found this Nikon Rumors thread kind of interesting to snoop on.
> 
> http://forum.nikonrumors.com/discussion/2942/phottix-mitrosmitros-my-experience



And it was also interesting to see how anemic the forum is on Nikon Rumors compared to Canon Rumors. Very little activity, not nearly as well-organized, not as much content.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 25, 2014)

i wonder what they think of the recycle times
I've found them noticeably slower than 580 exII flashes using the same eneloops

still good flashes though


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2014)

People complain no matter what. It seems to be human nature. 

If all cameras and accessories had identical features, there would be no reason to have more than one company. Competition for sales is what drives innovation. Sometimes, what we think is a great feature is not really a market driver and sales are not affected with or without it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 25, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > And it was also interesting to see how anemic the forum is on Nikon Rumors compared to Canon Rumors. Very little activity, not nearly as well-organized, not as much content.
> ...


----------



## Roo (Jul 25, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 25, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



LOL! This explains why I am addicted to reading this forum!


----------



## psolberg (Aug 19, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > I found this Nikon Rumors thread kind of interesting to snoop on.
> ...



well compared to most forums, this forum is quite anemic. just a fanboy nest for validating a purchase. so let's not call the kettle black.


----------

